# OMG another Brock thread



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*UFC 100: Lesnar vs. Mir*










Jul-11-2009 7pm PT/10pm ET
Mandalay Bay Events Center, Nevada

*Main Card*
Heavyweight Championship bout: Champion Brock Lesnar vs. Interim Champion Frank Mir 
Welterweight Championship bout: Georges St-Pierre vs. Thiago Alves
Welterweight bout: Jon Fitch vs. Paulo Thiago
Middleweight bout: Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping
Middleweight bout: Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Alan Belcher

*Preliminary Card*
Light Heavyweight bout: Mark Coleman vs. Stephan Bonnar
Light Heavyweight bout: Jon Jones vs. Jake O'Brien
Welterweight bout: Dong Hyun Kim vs. TJ Grant 
Lightweight bout: Mac Danzig vs. Jim Miller
Middleweight bout: C.B. Dollaway vs. Tom Lawlor
Lightweight bout: Matt Grice vs. Shannon Gugerty


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is it 100% sure that Mir and Lesnar is the main event?

I would assume Greases and Alves would be the stars. :confused02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not sure, but they're both championship bouts so it would be either or.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

it is the first match listed at ufc so for now it is the main event.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I cannot wait for UFC 100. Its going to be nuts.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Wasn't Mark Coleman vs Stephen Bonner on this card??

This event is going to be epic. I would bet any of my money that Lesnar vs Mir will be the main event. People love Lesnar it's for the Heavyweight belt it's a no brainer.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Mir v. Lesnar is the main event and St.Pierre v. Alves has been named the co-main event. Even with my GSP bias I really don't think Mir-Lesnar deserves to be the main event over the WW title match. 

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.fightCard&eid=2016

Thiago just better come in on weight for this though because this fight could be a great one.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

Throughout fighting history Heavyweight has been the major focus in all combat sports.

Whether GSP is the best p4p or not, the general fight watching public wanna see the big fellas. That may seem unfair to some due to Lesnar being inexperienced bla bla bla but get over it, it's how the fight game is.

Lesnar is the biggest draw in the UFC at the moment and he will be promoted as such... to all you GSP nuthuggers who think he should be the main event suck-it-up and join the rest of us in reality.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Lesnar is a bigger draw than GSP, that's why Lesnar/Mir is main event.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Also, Mir and Lesnar are both title holders.

This is a crazy card.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I was thinking about Alves earlier and his weight issues. What if he didn't make weight and the fight was only 3 rounds. Even moreso, what if he won. 

It's actually scary to think about what the boards would look like afterwards. :confused05:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think it'd be any worse than the whole Gsp/Penn fiasco we had going.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

If GSP was beaten by a guy that couldn't make weight? I think the Earth would explode.


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

Coleman/Bonner -- Coleman needs to retire...the Rua fight was actually disturbing. I thought Coleman was going to drop dead on the spot, seriously. It was like watching a father try to protect his kids.

GSP/Alves -- Alves has scared me for a long time. I predicted that GSP would get past Fitch and Penn but I'm scared Alves could pull a Matt Serra and catch GSP...


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Josh Jones III said:


> GSP/Alves -- Alves has scared me for a long time. I predicted that GSP would get past Fitch and Penn but I'm scared Alves could pull a Matt Serra and catch GSP...


that's reasonable, but I think our boy will be okay...


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope you're right, HeavyRob...I love my GSP...


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Josh Jones III said:


> GSP/Alves -- Alves has scared me for a long time. I predicted that GSP would get past Fitch and Penn but I'm scared Alves could pull a Matt Serra and catch GSP...


if thiago wins it wont be a serra vs gsp upset. make no mistake about it, thiago alves is a serious threath to gsp's belt


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> If GSP was beaten by a guy that couldn't make weight? I think the Earth would explode.


lol! classic


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Thiago trying his hardest to get GSP's title is by far the most uneasy i've been for an upcoming fight. Alves is the scariest opponent at 170 to me, although I make myself believe Georges will come in and amaze me.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

yea im pretty sure the championship bouts go by weight class.


----------



## omgrunaway (Mar 3, 2009)

God I cant wait.

Ive got:

Lesnar over Mir
GSP over Alves
Bisping over Hendo

Its going to be a war. I love all of the fighters outside or Mir and Alves. Ive been on the Lesnar war wagon since day one, and GSP made me a fan since his defeat over Hughes to take the title.

Hendo and Bisping im on the fence as Im 100% american, but for whatever reason bisping is a more colorful and exciting fighter than henderson.

either wya I have nothing bad to say about any of them except maybe Mir. He talks alot of shit about lesnar (especially after praising him about their last fight), so I really want to see him hammerfist mirs head off. It doesnt help that 99% of sherdog nut rides mir and hates on lesnar.

**** sherdog.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

omgrunaway said:


> God I cant wait.
> 
> Ive got:
> 
> ...



Lesnar was the one who accused Mir of faking an injury saying that Mir was scared.

Im the Mir nuthugger of the Forum but there's not as many as you described on Sherdog. Were strictly Machida and Fedor nuthuggers over here on MMAFORUM:thumb02:


----------



## spencerhawes (Apr 27, 2009)

A lot of Lesnar haters in here... I never seen a forum who hated on one fighter so much. Just new in here by the way.


----------



## NastyNinja (Feb 4, 2009)

Hammerfists and 50 extra pounds...

LET THE SKILLS RAIN DOWN!


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

NastyNinja said:


> Hammerfists and 50 extra pounds...
> 
> LET THE SKILLS RAIN DOWN!


And a giant penis...... tattoo.... on the chest....

let it rain.


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

omgrunaway said:


> God I cant wait.
> 
> Ive got:
> 
> ...



I completely disagree with absolutely everything you said in your post right here. How the Hell is Bisping more exciting than Dan Henderson? You have got to be kidding me on that one. When has Mir not talked shit? Or overly praised himself before any of his fights? When has any fighter ever not praised himself before a fight (minus Fedor and Silva)?

Thiago Alves might beat GSP actually he probably will. He has the underdog momentum going for him and he is a lot bigger than GSP. Alves though is goofy on his feet when he throws punched and will probably make himself suspect for a takedown.

Anyways I am still searching for how Bisping is a more exciting fighter than Hendo. Hendo is always exciting except for his last fight with Rich Franklin which is probably the only fight you have ever seen Hendo in. Bisping is a boring fighter. Did you watch the Leben fight? I mean Leben was begging for him to punch him and he just kept on circling around when he was already pounding on him most of the fight.

Anyways I see it as : 
Mir over Lesnar 2nd round Sub
Gsp over Alves in a close Unanimous Decision
Hendo over Bisping in a Unanimous Decision


----------



## hitch9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Henderson - Bisping best match on card*

Dan Henderson is going to beat Bispbing, he will dominant. Hendo has to much experience and his upper body strength is grossly underestimated. Dan was a USA Olympic Greco Roman wrestler on our 1992 and 1996 team. He still has a couple of good years left, Bisping is going to find out.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

HeavyRob said:


> And a giant penis...... tattoo.... on the chest....
> 
> let it rain.


Negged for this. haha. you people amuse the hell out of me. 

Whatever. If you wanna talk serious fight analyses with me. I'll be glad to inform you of how I see this fight going down. But I'm not gonna get serious with nuthuggers being silly, alright?

Loved by Lesnar fans everywhere.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

So I was watching one of Bob Sapp's first fights today and I got to be honest it reminded me a lot of Brock. I know Brock seems much more skilled at the stand-up and has an extensive wrestling backround, but I think his title holding is coming to an end. As soon as fighters start figuring out how to neutralize the size advantage, I don't see him being that dominating. THE PENIS IS GOING DOWN!


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> THE PENIS IS GOING DOWN!


if you get negged for this... we'll have a common enemy


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

NastyNinja said:


> Hammerfists and 50 extra pounds...
> 
> LET THE SKILLS RAIN DOWN!


Just thought I would point out the weight difference is 20-25 lbs not 50. Mir weighs 255 and Lesnar is about 275-280


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*UFC 100 poster*


----------



## Murda215 (Sep 4, 2008)

a way to nuturlise a man that benches upwards of 650lbs, worked on a farm his entire life and is easly the strongest man in all of sports. lol good luck franky. mir will be dominated mark my words, hes gona be stopped 1st round due to XXXL mits to the face.


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

i see the fights going
GSP over ALVES by unanimous decision
MIR over LESNAR by 2nd round SUB
and BISPING over HENDO by unanimous decision
FITCH over THIAGO by GnP
just thought i'd add the fitch fight in there


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Wasn't Mark Coleman vs Stephen Bonner on this card??
> 
> This event is going to be epic. I would bet any of my money that Lesnar vs Mir will be the main event. People love Lesnar it's for the Heavyweight belt it's a no brainer.


Yes,they are on the prelim. fights


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Heavyweight Championship bout: Champion Brock Lesnar vs. Interim Champion *Frank Mir *
Welterweight Championship bout: Georges St-Pierre vs. *Thiago Alves*
Welterweight bout: *Jon Fitch *vs. Paulo Thiago
Middleweight bout: *Dan Henderson *vs. Michael Bisping
Middleweight bout: *Yoshihiro Akiyama* vs. Alan Belcher

Preliminary Card
Light Heavyweight bout: Mark Coleman vs. *Stephan Bonnar*
Light Heavyweight bout: *Jon Jones *vs. Jake O'Brien
Welterweight bout: Dong Hyun Kim vs. *Jonathan Goulet*Lightweight bout: 
Mac Danzig vs. *Jim Miller*
Middleweight bout: C.B. Dollaway vs. *Tom Lawlor*
Lightweight bout: *Matt Grice *vs. Shannon Gugerty


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Murda215 said:


> a way to nuturlise a man that benches upwards of 650lbs, worked on a farm his entire life and is easly the strongest man in all of sports. lol good luck franky. mir will be dominated mark my words, hes gona be stopped 1st round due to XXXL mits to the face.


i thought they were 5x mits? (would that be XXXXXL or LL?)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Silva 1 said:


> Heavyweight Championship bout: Champion Brock Lesnar vs. Interim Champion *Frank Mir *
> Welterweight Championship bout: Georges St-Pierre vs. *Thiago Alves*
> Welterweight bout: *Jon Fitch *vs. Paulo Thiago
> Middleweight bout: *Dan Henderson *vs. Michael Bisping
> ...


I agree with all of these picks except I think Dollaway will hug Lawlor to a decision.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I got Lesner, GSP, and Bisping winning so we disagree on the 3 big fights but other than that we have similar opinions.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Main Card
Heavyweight Championship bout: Champion Brock Lesnar vs. *Interim Champion Frank Mir *
Welterweight Championship bout: *Georges St-Pierre *vs. Thiago Alves
Welterweight bout: *Jon Fitch* vs. Paulo Thiago
Middleweight bout: *Dan Henderson* vs. Michael Bisping
Middleweight bout: *Yoshihiro Akiyama *vs. Alan Belcher

Preliminary Card
Light Heavyweight bout: Mark Coleman vs. *Stephan Bonnar*
Light Heavyweight bout: *Jon Jones* vs. Jake O'Brien
Welterweight bout: Dong Hyun Kim vs. Jonathan Goulet *Not Familar with either of them.*
Lightweight bout: *Mac Danzig* vs. Jim Miller
Middleweight bout: *C.B. Dollaway *vs. Tom Lawlor
Lightweight bout: Matt Grice vs. Shannon Gugerty* Not familar with either of them.*


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

There seems to be a lot more people picking Mir compared to a few months ago. I wonder why that is?...


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Because this is MMA and now WWF,,,, Mir is one of the most inovative and QUICK<< submission artist of all time,, and the worst possible fight for Lesnar could be someone like Mir,, as was proved in the first fight. I think Mir will catch him again,, with something.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Brock isn't the sharpest tool in the shed he will get caught again.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

jongurley said:


> Because this is MMA and now WWF,,,, Mir is one of the most inovative and QUICK<< submission artist of all time,, and the worst possible fight for Lesnar could be someone like Mir,, as was proved in the first fight. I think Mir will catch him again,, with something.


Well I agree Mir is one of the worst match ups for him in the UFC (was saying that when they announced their first fight because it was even worse then). But a few months ago it seemed like Lesnar was slightly favored on here. Actually I think there was a poll and Lesnar had about 55% of the votes. What I'm wondering is why it seems like Mir is all of a sudden the heavy favorite? What made the change in decision?

Personally I can see it going either way.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is probably because he still looked terrible in every fight except for the one just prior to the first Lesnar fight following his accident.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Even after that fight Lesnar still seemed to be the favorite though not as much.


----------



## DougDrex (May 12, 2009)

I would be shocked if the fight played out like their first one. Lesnar appears to have learned a lot from his brief experience in the octagon.

If Mir's standup game has really as it appeared against Big Nog (I have my doubts), he should be able to dictate the pace of this fight. If not, he has to find a way to get the fight to the ground, defend himself (better than last time), and find a slick submission.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

DougDrex said:


> I would be shocked if the fight played out like their first one. Lesnar appears to have learned a lot from his brief experience in the octagon.
> 
> If Mir's standup game has really as it appeared against Big Nog (I have my doubts), he should be able to dictate the pace of this fight. If not, he has to find a way to get the fight to the ground, defend himself (better than last time), and find a slick submission.


Do you really think Lesnar is going to try and trade with Mir? That will last all of one uppercut to his face before he bull rushes him.


----------



## DougDrex (May 12, 2009)

osmium said:


> Do you really think Lesnar is going to try and trade with Mir? That will last all of one uppercut to his face before he bull rushes him.


Maybe I'm crazy, but I think Lesnar's best chance of winning the fight is in the standup. Mir's ground game is just too versatile and dangerous for Lesnar in my opinion.

Lesnar should use his incredible reach to try and keep Mir at length until he has him hurt and/or tired. Then he might be okay going to the ground to try and finish Mir off.

Should be an interesting match to say the least...


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> i thought they were 5x mits? (would that be XXXXXL or LL?)


Roman Numeral joke!



dario03 said:


> There seems to be a lot more people picking Mir compared to a few months ago. I wonder why that is?...


it's more logical?:thumb02:



DougDrex said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but I think Lesnar's best chance of winning the fight is in the standup. Mir's ground game is just too versatile and dangerous for Lesnar in my opinion.
> 
> Lesnar should use his incredible reach to try and keep Mir at length until he has him hurt and/or tired. Then he might be okay going to the ground to try and finish Mir off.


1st part: I think his best chance would be to hold Frank down between his knees and smack him with the other hand. Seems to be his talented signatue.

2nd part: I don't think Brock can stand and trade that long. Mir will avoid him until Lesnar gasses in like 30 seconds and drops his hands.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

DougDrex said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but I think Lesnar's best chance of winning the fight is in the standup. Mir's ground game is just too versatile and dangerous for Lesnar in my opinion.
> 
> Lesnar should use his incredible reach to try and keep Mir at length until he has him hurt and/or tired. Then he might be okay going to the ground to try and finish Mir off.
> 
> Should be an interesting match to say the least...


I agree. I think Brock is slowly going to morph into the new Chuck Liddell. Sprawl & Brawl FTW!


----------



## DougDrex (May 12, 2009)

HeavyRob said:


> 1st part: I think his best chance would be to hold Frank down between his knees and smack him with the other hand. Seems to be his talented signatue.
> 
> 2nd part: I don't think Brock can stand and trade that long. Mir will avoid him until Lesnar gasses in like 30 seconds and drops his hands.


I still haven't decided who I'm taking in this fight. But I have a hunch that Lesnar will not want to stay on the ground for any length of time with Mir unless he's hurt, tired, or both, or unless he can pass Mir's guard relatively quickly.

Lesnar's standup surprised me a little against Couture. While Randy's never had KO power, he has solid technique with his footwork and head movement. Lesnar handled it pretty well and ended up landing the big right hand that hurt Randy pretty bad.

I'll wait to make a prediction though.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

HeavyRob said:


> 2nd part: I don't think Brock can stand and trade that long. Mir will avoid him until Lesnar gasses in like 30 seconds and drops his hands.


How do you figure a guy who is know as a Cardio machine gasses before a guy who is know as a guy who gasses early?:confused03:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> How do you figure a guy who is know as a Cardio machine gasses before a guy who is know as a guy who gasses early?:confused03:


Since when has Lesnar been a cardio machine? Mir got that rep in his first few fights back from having his leg destroyed.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

His trainers, guys he's worked with, and NFL coach called him a "cardio freak", he wrestled some long matches in college, went 3 rounds with Herring, and looked like he could have gone 3 more no problem, and he wrestled a couple of 60 minute matches in the WWE (yeah I know it's fake, but it still takes cardio).

Did you watch any of his countdown specials? The guy doesn't even own a computer and lives in the middle of the nowhere. All he does is train.

While Lesnar is out running up hills, Mir is probably hitting the strip in Vegas.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> His trainers, guys he's worked with, and NFL coach called him a "cardio freak", he wrestled some long matches in college, went 3 rounds with Herring, and looked like he could have gone 3 more no problem, and he wrestled a couple of 60 minute matches in the WWE (yeah I know it's fake, but it still takes cardio).
> 
> Did you watch any of his countdown specials? The guy doesn't even own a computer and lives in the middle of the nowhere. All he does is train.
> 
> While Lesnar is out running up hills, Mir is probably hitting the strip in Vegas.


haha. okay. I haven't seen any of the countdown specials. I'd like to if you have a link. 

But muscle requires a lot of oxygen to keep going. Especially the thick and heavy kind slathered all over Lesnar. 

Maybe things've changed. Maybe he's stepped up his training. But I still see Mir lasting longer than Lesnar in this fight.


----------



## DougDrex (May 12, 2009)

HeavyRob said:


> haha. okay. I haven't seen any of the countdown specials. I'd like to if you have a link.
> 
> But muscle requires a lot of oxygen to keep going. Especially the thick and heavy kind slathered all over Lesnar.
> 
> Maybe things've changed. Maybe he's stepped up his training. But I still see Mir lasting longer than Lesnar in this fight.


This will be one of the issues hotly debated as we get closer to the fight.

My observation is that I was surprised how quickly Lesnar seemed to gas in his fight against Couture. At the end of the first round, he appeared to be breathing pretty hard. However, he had enough to come out in the 2nd round and get the TKO.

On the other hand, Mir's gas tank looked great against Big Nog. Even into the 2nd round, he looked relatively fresh and his technique remained crisp.

In recent years, Mir's cardio has been questioned and rightfully so. But if he's turned the proverbial corner in his training, we might be looking at a rejuvenated Frank Mir who could make for a very difficult night against any HW in the world.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

HeavyRob said:


> But muscle requires a lot of oxygen to keep going. Especially the thick and heavy kind slathered all over Lesnar.


You are correct, this is normally the case, but Lesnar isn't just a genetic freak because he is big, he also has insane cardio for his size.

Here's an article I found about his cardio/training.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/brock_lesnar_training.htm





DougDrex said:


> This will be one of the issues hotly debated as we get closer to the fight.
> 
> My observation is that I was surprised how quickly Lesnar seemed to gas in his fight against Couture. At the end of the first round, he appeared to be breathing pretty hard. However, he had enough to come out in the 2nd round and get the TKO.


I was surprised by that too. But even though he was breathing hard he never actually slowed down. Couple of things to consider.

1. While to your average fan, it wasn't a very fast paced round, but anyone who has ever wrestled could see that there was a lot of energy spent by both men in that round. Randy is know for great cardio too, and he was breathing just as hard. Mir won't be able to push Brock the way Randy was, that's only something he will face from another world class wrestle, which there aren't any other in the HW division at this time. And no Shane Carwin isn't a world class wrestler.


2. This is going to sound like making excuses for one of my boys, but I'm gonna throw it out there as a possiblity. Did Brock have some kind of cold. Between the 1st and 2nd rounds it sounded like he had a lot of mucus in his lungs/throat when he was breathing.


----------



## LaUltimaC3rv3za (May 17, 2009)

I hope Lesnar wins that fight, I liked him in WWE and he is a monster!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> You are correct, this is normally the case, but Lesnar isn't just a genetic freak because he is big, he also has insane cardio for his size.
> 
> Here's an article I found about his cardio/training.
> 
> ...


I agree. If I remember a large part of that first round was spent with Randy trying to take Brock down against the fence. It doesn't look like much but it takes a lot of upper body strength and a serious toll on your cardio trying to fend off those take downs from a man that is known for his great Greco Roman wrestling. I don't think Lesnar's cardio will be an issue against Mir unless it gets into the late 4rth or 5th rounds. Even then I'd say he is still going to be in better shape than Mir at that point.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

DougDrex said:


> This will be one of the issues hotly debated as we get closer to the fight.
> 
> My observation is that I was surprised how quickly Lesnar seemed to gas in his fight against Couture. At the end of the first round, he appeared to be breathing pretty hard. However, he had enough to come out in the 2nd round and get the TKO.


Hey man, seriously, watch the break between the first and second round, Couture was outputting 110% of his energy and Brock was taking his time, Randy is a MACHINE, but he was still huffing and puffing before the 2nd. (Of course he could chug along regardless of how gased he was.) Lesnar just sweats profusely, Just because a guy has big muscles doesn't mean his body won't be able to keep up with them. The guy is a freakish shape for a reason, I really believe the only way he will ever gas is if he lets himself get too emotional.


----------



## DougDrex (May 12, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Hey man, seriously, watch the break between the first and second round, Couture was outputting 110% of his energy and Brock was taking his time, Randy is a MACHINE, but he was still huffing and puffing before the 2nd. (Of course he could chug along regardless of how gased he was.) Lesnar just sweats profusely, Just because a guy has big muscles doesn't mean his body won't be able to keep up with them. The guy is a freakish shape for a reason, I really believe the only way he will ever gas is if he lets himself get too emotional.
> 
> HAHAHA, sorry for offending you with my post, thanks for the rep.


Hey, no offense is ever taken when discussing MMA. We all see things through our own colored spectacles.

My observation about Lesnar appearing gassed is because I had never seen him that way before. There's no question Lesnar is in amazing cardio shape for a man his size.

What I took from that fight is that if another fighter can physically challenge Lesnar the way that Couture did, Lesnar can definitely gas just like anyone else. It makes me curious to see a matchup between Lesnar and a younger wrestler like Carwin or Velasquez.

Lesnar's size, strength, and athleticism makes him an exciting fighter to watch, and causes fans to create fantasy matchups in their mind. I'll wait to see how he looks against Mir before going TOO crazy trying to figure out who he should fight next.


----------



## =Dan= (May 22, 2009)

Awesome Card

Cant wait to see 

Champion Brock Lesnar vs. Interim Champion Frank Mir


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I hate that this card is still a month and a hafl away to long for this stacked card I dont wanna wait that long to see Bisping get his face pounded in.Just looked at the card when you co-main event is GSP/Alves that is a stacked cared


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

WAR ALVES raise01: 

I'm a bisping fan, but henderson is gonna pound his face into the mat....bisping couldn't stop rashad or hammils takedown's, how will he stop henderson?

brock's gonna shut mir's mouth up in the 2nd round with a KO...i look for him to keep it standing against mir.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> WAR ALVES raise01:
> 
> I'm a bisping fan, but henderson is gonna pound his face into the mat....bisping couldn't stop rashad or hammils takedown's, how will he stop henderson?
> 
> brock's gonna shut mir's mouth up in the 2nd round with a KO...i look for him to keep it standing against mir.


I got it the same on both fights.


----------



## mmafreak33 (May 26, 2009)

Josh Jones III said:


> Coleman/Bonner -- Coleman needs to retire...the Rua fight was actually disturbing. I thought Coleman was going to drop dead on the spot, seriously. It was like watching a father try to protect his kids.
> 
> GSP/Alves -- Alves has scared me for a long time. I predicted that GSP would get past Fitch and Penn but I'm scared Alves could pull a Matt Serra and catch GSP...


Im with ya on that Alves is a huge for 170 and he's got mad ko power I don't think GSP isnt going to stand with Alves he's to smart for that. Alves is the better striker.


----------



## TriangleBoy (Feb 6, 2009)

*holy crap*

this card is so amazing haha. i cant wait to see mir tapout lesner, silva ko fitch, and bisping ko henderson. those are just my guesses


----------



## Rammsoldat (May 24, 2009)

this card will be amazing, gonna be holy wars on this forum in the aftermath i rekkon, i hope i can actually call some of the fights on the main card right this time cos i got none of the fights for ufc 98 right lol (wth happened to sherk?).

I can see lesnar beating mir, i was watching his first fight against mir again and he was very dominant in it, had mir on the floor within seconds of the opening and the only reason mir got back to his feet was because mazagati stood them up because of a blow to the back of the head (wich also got a point taken from lesnar and it was 1 hit with no warnings, ive not seen a penalty like it since).

Credit given to frank he used his ground skills to get brocks foot and you could clearley see him eyeing up brocks ankle a few seconds before it so brock should have been more wary. So im thinking either brock wins by TKO or mir will get another sub from his back but id figure brock will be looking for mir trying that so im predicting a lesnar win.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TriangleBoy said:


> this card is so amazing haha. i cant wait to see mir tapout lesner, silva ko fitch, and *bisping ko henderson.* those are just my guesses


Highly unlikely. Hendo is gonna tool that obnoxious douche. IT is a great card though 100-102 are going to be awesome.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

F***ing stacked card!

- Hendo pounds Bisping.
- Mir subs Lesnar again.
- GSP beats Alves via UD.

I'd love to see a couple knockouts though, and personally wouldn't mind if Alves beats GSP, id like the WW division to open up a little. I'm kinda sick of Lesnar ... he's got talent but i think Mir will school him. And Hendo v Bisping ... Hendo will destroy him via wrestling and GnP.


----------



## TRF_MUFC (May 29, 2009)

Mir over lesnar SUB
GSP over Alves UD
Bisping over Hendo TKO


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello all

Thanks for the heads up regards the countdown specials. I watched them and was indeed impressed. My opinion of Lesnar has changed.

All that money and yet lives with and around normal people... his home town people. Did you catch the car!? If you took out the training, his lifestyle would be more like any normal bloke than a loaded fighter. ( apart from the House, which is probably massive... and his missus wardrobe... and jewlery etc :confused05: )

I'm warmed by this! I like the bloke now. The only other fighters I can think of who dedicate themselves in this way are Fedor and Machida. Those two have zero interest in limelight and fame. Permanently training. None of this "training camp" rubbish. Always in shape. Always ready.

Before watching that special, I would have laughed if anybody suggested that Lesnar is as disciplined and hard-working as those two. Talent wise, time will tell.

Great forum... if a little mad sometimes.


----------



## sharp1984 (Jun 5, 2009)

mir over brock via submission
henderson over bisping via tko
alves over GSP via KO
this is what i'm hoping to see, not actually what i think is going to happen.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mir by submission!
Hendo by Split, Uniamious, or Gift Decision!
Alves by KO!


----------



## Louis BCFC1875 (Jun 14, 2009)

Mir will win this fight via submission, a armbar.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lesnar powered out of two armbar attempts from Mir in their first match up. His money would be another leg lock.


----------



## Louis BCFC1875 (Jun 14, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Lesnar powered out of two armbar attempts from Mir in their first match up. His money would be another leg lock.


Well i guess a leg lock then, only way i could see a armbar is if Mir wore Lesnar down.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Louis BCFC1875 said:


> Well i guess a leg lock then, only way i could see a armbar is if Mir wore Lesnar down.


I think by the time Mur wears Lesnar down, Mur will have died from exhaustion.

I cannot wait for this card.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

there're a lot more people here pulling for Mir than I thought. He's such an underdog everywhere else. Interesting. I guess I belong.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Mir is a good guy, he is always polite, I think that has alot to do with alot of people pulling for him, I think Mirs mindset and cardio in the Noguira fight was great, If he trains seriously like that again for Lesnar I think he will last as long as lesnar will,, Lesnar looked like he was gassin quick in the Couture fight,, Lesnar has alot of muscle to keep up, but yeh I think Mir will Leg **** him again,, :thumb02:


----------



## GSPchamp21 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mir,RUSH, Hendo


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The UFC 100 official site is up :thumbsup: :

http://100.ufc.com/#/splash/


----------



## Sham (Jun 18, 2009)

its alll about GSP

and im backing Lesnar aginst Mir.. its been almost 18 months since there last fight and i think lesnar has come a long way


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Goulet Out, Grant in to Face Kim at UFC 100*

A dislocated shoulder, suffered in training, has forced welterweight standout Jonathan Goulet to withdraw from his bout against Dong Hyun Kim on the preliminary card of UFC® 100 on July 11th. But Canada will still be represented in the bout, as Nova Scotia’s TJ Grant will step in to face Kim at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwwww Goulet 

On another note, Herb Dean is going to be reffing the Mir Brock fight.  Thank God.


----------



## rahildeziner (Jun 7, 2009)

wow thts awesome


----------



## ChristianS24 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sham said:


> its alll about GSP
> 
> and im backing Lesnar aginst Mir.. its been almost 18 months since there last fight and i think lesnar has come a long way



I'm curious about how the heck you think Lesnar has come along way since Mir. Sure its been 18 months since then, but Lesnar has only fought Randy Couture since his fight with Mir and he didn't show anything different than in any of his other fights. He still doesn't know crap about Jui Jitsu and only knows how to punch. Mir is going to submit him just like he did last time because Mir has no clue what to do and in my opinion really shouldn't be in the UFC let alone have a championship belt with only 3 fights in his career. I can't wait until frank mir rapes him at UFC 100


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

no streams for me this time. I'm buying this one


----------



## TapOrSnap (Jun 21, 2009)

Looking foward to 100.

I agree with others that have already said the Lesnar has come a long way since getting caught by Mir 18 months ago.

Roll on July.


----------



## ChristianS24 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow would someone please explain to me why you thnk lesnar has come a long way? Who cares if it's 18 months and he's only fought 2 other people! He hasn't changed a bit in any of those fights. He still doesn't know anything about jui jitsu and he still isn't an mma fighter in my opinion. So please give me a reason that you think he's improved cuz he hasn't


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ChristianS24 said:


> Wow would someone please explain to me why you thnk lesnar has come a long way? Who cares if it's 18 months and he's only fought 2 other people! He hasn't changed a bit in any of those fights. He still doesn't know anything about jui jitsu and he still isn't an mma fighter in my opinion. So please give me a reason that you think he's improved cuz he hasn't


So let me get this straight, you think he hasn't been training BJJ at all? The answer is he trained for MMA before entering the ring the first time, let alone the cage. He has a BJJ teacher who has stated that he has picked up submission defense very quickly and is improving at an impressive rate. Now while this could all be talk, anyone with a wrestling background should be able to use it to help with BJJ. Just as Clay Guida does, you don't have to be able to pull off subs, just keep from getting subb'ed.

Sorry that you don't think he is an MMA fighter, but the truth is that he is. Right now he is getting paid to fight, are you? I know I'm not. Whether he got the championship fight sooner than everyone thought he should or not, who would turn down the chance? 

Lesnar has come along way, and this fight will tell us how far he has come on that journey. Anyone, especially Mir, who underestimates him is going to regret it fairly quickly.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lesnar has definitely improved, and I'm sure we'll see further improvement in this fight. If he has worked hard on his Sub defence, which I'm sure he will have, then there's every chance that Brock could pull off a win. He definitely had Mir rocked in their first fight. Sure on paper it looked like an easy win for Mir, finishing it in under 90 seconds, but Brock took him down twice and was laying into him with some heavy ground and pound. It was his inexperience and lack of BJJ skills, more specifically sub defence that let him down, and led him to fall into Mir's very dangerous guard. I can't see him doing the same thing again. If he can neutralise Mir's subs he could definitely pull off a victory. Saying that though, I'm still backing Mir to get a submission victory in the 2nd.

ChristianS24, Lesnar's not had 3 fights, he's had 4, and he has fought someone other than Couture since the first Mir fight. He fought Heath Herring at UFC 87 an won by Unanimous decision.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Mir does not respond well to pressure fighters its as simple as that, Lesnar has a huge way to go before he is a finished product but again he isnt invulnerable as proven and certainly if the initial storm can be weathered then his opponents certainly stand a higher chance of victory but Mir isnt known for cardio. Lesnar certainly would be open to subs and Mir has a very active guard soooooooo what narrows it down in my opinion?
Well Mir has a brilliant sub game without a doubt plus 1 point.
Lesnar has power +1
Mir Experience +1
Lesnar Wrestling +1
Cardio... Lesnar takes this point +1
Can Lesnar take punishment? likely
Can Mir? well he has folded in the past
My heart says Mir but the head lol says Lesnar through sheer brutal attack 1st round.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

chesterMcluvin said:


> I CANT WAIT!!! Crazy Card. I am still up looking for Brock Lesnar shirt to wear on ebay. So far I am on for this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Brock-Lesnar-Crest-Sword-UFC-MMA-Men-T-Shirt-BLK-B1-XXL_W0QQitemZ280362174469QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_MC_Shirts?hash=item4146e34805&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> Loooking goodd...


you ARE joking right?

lol, good one


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This event is rediculously close. It's sneeking up so fast I can't wait. I don't even want to have any picks on that night, I just want to be able to enjoy the show instead of be half bummed if my guys lose.

AHH! I forgot Coleman was fighting. This is going to have a little bit of everything. 

To DanPonjican below me: There are more man! the next 3 are epic too.


----------



## DanPonjican (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't wait! Would love to see more cards of this caliber.


----------



## EddieMMA (Jun 28, 2009)

*Ufc 100*

I got into a pretty big argument earlier today regard the most hyped fight of Ufc 100. Just curious to what fight you all are looking most forward too? Oh and I am a newby to this forum but not MMA. Long time fan!:thumb02:


----------



## dantheman88 (May 25, 2009)

brock's gonna need to finish it within 3 rounds, his endurance isn't there yet. The longer the fight goes, the more it favors Mir, brock hits hard, and is a better wrestler,(former NCAA champion) but needs to finish it early.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm freaking out, a week left ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cant wait for the countdown im losin it


----------



## MyCage.co.uk (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Lesnar is going to bring his A game for this, just because he want's revenge on frank. Frank's being talking a fair bit of shit about Brock. I hope brock does donkey kong on his head.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Lesnar definitely has the ability to beat Mir if he can stay away from the subs. He has heavy hands and hes alot of weight to handle.and i think lesnar will have something up his sleeve to show mir.


----------



## dantheman88 (May 25, 2009)

GMK13 said:


> Lesnar definitely has the ability to beat Mir if he can stay away from the subs. He has heavy hands and hes alot of weight to handle.and i think lesnar will have something up his sleeve to show mir.


definitely. I just watched the first fight online, Lesnar was DESTROYING Mir, until Mir set in the legbar. Mir definitely needs to lock in a submission, and Lesnar imo has the ability to stop Mir early, which may be his best bet for this fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Frank Mir is going take this. Based on the first fight Brock was green and decided to take down a BJJ on the ground when everyone knows they don't mind pulling guard. They'll either sweep or find a submission. I admit the stand up (Mazzagatti) was questionable, but nonetheless it was an illegal shot(s). 

Brock's camp is obviously watching the Nog fight over and over among Hardonk or Vera. Therefore in my mind I think he'll opt to stand with Frank. Wear him out a bit and go for the KO. 

When Brock tries to land that big overhand bomb Frank will go for the take down and in the first time in Brock's MMA career he will have to work from the bottom. I think he'll be a fish out of water and Frank will dictate it from there IF he gets this opportunity. Frank is too experienced of a BJJ specialist to let that opportunity slip. Not sure if he can pull an arm bar or Kimura, but maybe an arm triangle, Anaconda or Guillotine choke. UNLESS he pulls back and does an ankle lock which woud be funny as hell. Another scenario is Frank obtaining full mount. Then it's either TKO stoppage or Brock gives up his back and RNC by tapout. 

Look, Brock is a freakin beast no doubt. It's entertaining watching him fight, but I just want Frank to win for the sake of MMA as he's a true martial artist. Brock will certainly be the undisputed champ down the line if not soon enough...this will be explosive!!!


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

dantheman88 said:


> definitely. I just watched the first fight online, Lesnar was DESTROYING Mir, until Mir set in the legbar. Mir definitely needs to lock in a submission, and Lesnar imo has the ability to stop Mir early, which may be his best bet for this fight.


ya but mir didn't know anything about him. he might've underestimated him and didn't think he could do that.


----------



## MaxFightsDM (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are my fight predictions

Main Card
Heavyweight Championship bout: Champion Brock Lesnar vs. Interim Champion Frank Mir - Mir 
Welterweight Championship bout: Georges St-Pierre vs. Thiago Alves - GSP
Welterweight bout: Jon Fitch vs. Paulo Thiago - Thiago
Middleweight bout: Dan Henderson vs. Michael Bisping - Hendo
Middleweight bout: Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Alan Belcher - Belcher

Preliminary Card
Light Heavyweight bout: Mark Coleman vs. Stephan Bonnar - Coleman
Light Heavyweight bout: Jon Jones vs. Jake O'Brien - Jones
Welterweight bout: Dong Hyun Kim vs. TJ Grant - Kim
Lightweight bout: Mac Danzig vs. Jim Miller - Danzig
Middleweight bout: C.B. Dollaway vs. Tom Lawlor - Dollaway
Lightweight bout: Matt Grice vs. Shannon Gugerty - Grice


www.maxfightsdm.com
www.myspace.com/maxfightsdm


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> When Brock tries to land that big overhand bomb Frank will go for the take down and in the first time in Brock's MMA career he will have to work from the bottom.


What has Mir ever done in his career to make you think he could take anyone, let alone a wrestler or Brock's calibre, down?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

In the first fight, Brock had him down immediately, in this fight, I don't think it will be as high paced at the beginning. Brock was fighting at 200% effort in that first fight, and in this one, if he stays calm, and uses those elbows, knees, and his big right hand, on TOP of all that rediculous wrestling, he should have the win. Mir hasn't subbed anyone who was hard to sub yet, and the last fight was a gift. If Mir wins, he is a BEAST at heavyweight. If not, he is just a guy who beat a green lesnar, and a Nog straight out of the hospital.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

looking forward to Mir subbing Lesnar


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

I am looking most forward to Henderson knocking out Bisping.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

*Ha, I just realized*

UFC 99 was technically UFC 100 since they held a UFC .5 event back in the day because of some kind of scheduling problem or something,


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Only one .5? :confused02:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

A .5 event, I forget which one it was; it was like in the 30s.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you want to go by any kind of event then they passed 100 a long time ago. I think 72 or something like that was the 100th event. And back in the day some of the bigger shows were not numbered. Like Ultimate Japan, Ultimate Brazil, Ultimate Ultimate. Also 37 was the one that had a .5 event but I thought there was more than one..


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

dario03 said:


> If you want to go by any kind of event then they passed 100 a long time ago. I think 72 or something like that was the 100th event. And back in the day some of the bigger shows were not numbered. Like Ultimate Japan, Ultimate Brazil, Ultimate Ultimate. Also 37 was the one that had a .5 event but I thought there was more than one..


I was about to bring that up


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!! I am not watching this shit now!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> HOLY SHIT!!! I am not watching this shit now!


Yes you are cornbread you will be drinking while in the shoutbox throwing a fit. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, funny observation.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

You have to figure in UU1, UU2, Ultimate Japan, Ultimate Brazil, and 37.5. So UFC 95 was technically the 100th major event.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Yes you are cornbread you will be drinking while in the shoutbox throwing a fit. :thumb02:


I <3 you.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Lol I guess Dana was wrong, UFC 99 was the most important event in UFC history. It's getting horribly overshadowed by the technical 101st event.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Naw, UFC 100's fine with me.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> Lol I guess Dana was wrong, UFC 99 was the most important event in UFC history. It's getting horribly overshadowed by the technical 101st event.


I still think the 100th major event was UFC 95.:thumb02:


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

actually...

UFC 1-99 counting 37.5 = 100 numbered events
UU 1995, UU 1996, Ultimate Japan, Ultimate Brazil = 4 major non-numbered events
Ultimate Fight Nights = 19 minor shows
Ultimate Finale 1-9 = 9 finale shows

So UFC 100 will be the 101st numbered event, 105th major event, and the 133rd overall event.
Now it doesn't feel as special anymore...

edit: that makes UFC 99 the 100th numbered event, UFC 95 the 100th major event, and UFC 78 the 100th overall event


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I feel so mislead now...


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

im looking forward to seeing lesnar pounding Mir's face in.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I feel so mislead now...


I feel like my brain hurts from all the elementary math going on in here.


----------



## Bisping Fan (Jul 9, 2009)

Cant wait to see Bisping KO Dan Benderson


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm looking forward to shutting the Mir-haters up. 

I'm also looking forward to moving this thread to the UFC section. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

DP look at your post count RIGHT NAO! it's magical!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to see Dan destroy that arogant ass brit, wait maybe Lesnar/Mir, nope defiatly my fellow Canadians inevitable destruction of Alves or is it the debut of Sexyama, I dont know, Im so exicted Im gonna be walking around hunched over trying to hide my stains by saturday, Think about it Jon Fitch is involded in the main card bout Im least excited about and that is amazing.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

So glad I'm not the only one who gets stains with Fitch and GSP on the card.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

GSP wtf-crushing Alves has me all jittery inside and out. Also, I'm quite excited to see Mir beat Lesnar again.


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

Definitely looking forward to the Lesnar-Mir rematch the most, followed by Hendo-Bisping, then GSP-Alves -- probably just the hype involved in the previous two.

I hope Fitch's match is aired.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

GSP/Alves, Akiyama/Belcher, Jones/O'Brien, Mir/Lesnar, and Fitch/Thiago... in that order for me.


----------



## SandblastedSkin (Jul 9, 2009)

I think there should have been another .5 numbered event at some point after 37.5. I'm calling this one UFC 100.5, if we only count the numbered ones, and keep adding one.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

i dont think the mainstream audience cares and to them its ufc 100


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I think UFC 69 is the real UFC 100. Haha, 69.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn it!! We already watched 100 and haven't celebrated.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I think UFC 69 is the real UFC 100. Haha, 69.


Serra and Koscheck ain't got no problem with that I'm betting.


----------



## IkeBron (Jul 9, 2009)

*Lesnar Shall win*

Frank mir is going to be destroyed as long as lesnar doesnt make some sort of slip up like the last match


----------



## krarnold (Jul 9, 2009)

NEW TO FORUM!!!!!
I see Mir darting in and out and Frusrtating Lesnar. Lesnar trying to take him down, and at some point submitted. Lesnar gets frustrated easy when things don't go his way. Look at his face during the Randy fight....He was out of ideas. But then he did the unthinkable. Mir's stand up looked incredible last fight....lets see how he does this one. Lesnar's cardio makes him fast(especially for his weight) but not neccasarily endurant. 

GSP has his toughest challenge, but Fitch did beat Alves. Look for Georges to make this a cardio battle, to break down Alves.

Henderson will destroy Bisbing. Hendo will attempt to stand, if it doesn't work, Bisbing will be planted to the ground and pummled for 3 rounds.

Fitch will win in dramatic fashion. This will be his first televised even after losing to GSP. He will want to make an impression. I worry that possibly he will be looking too far in the future for another title shot and will get caught.

I wanna see Old Coleman go out in style against Bonnar, but Coleman has a big hurdle. Jim Jones has a weird style, lots of potential, but we'll see what he has done with his cardio.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

Not really a fan of either fighter and I think Mir is a douche so I'll cheer for Lesnar and not care either way.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Blitzdog said:


> Not really a fan of either fighter and I think Mir is a douche so I'll cheer for Lesnar and not care either way.


Welcome to the forum, and congrats on the upgrade. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeysteel (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope Lesnar does it for us WWE fans haha!


----------



## krossovaking15 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice, yeah this is gonna be awesome


----------



## MMAMoneyLine (Jun 12, 2009)

Can't wait for this fight. I like Lesnar a lot here...he'll be too much for Mir.


----------



## Mikeysteel (Jul 9, 2009)

MMAMoneyLine said:


> Can't wait for this fight. I like Lesnar a lot here...he'll be too much for Mir.


Definitley he'll of been hammering his submission defence in the gym and like Dana White said power and technique together will make a unbelievable submission defence!


----------



## aKickBoxer (Jul 10, 2009)

IkeBron said:


> Frank mir is going to be destroyed as long as lesnar doesnt make some sort of slip up like the last match


... ya, but I get the feeling the win will come from some sneak maneuver.

I don't think it will be a clear cut win.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Mikeysteel said:


> Definitley he'll of been hammering his submission defence in the gym and like Dana White said power and technique together will make a unbelievable submission defence!


What kind of technique has Lesnar got?????????????,,, all he has to do is make a split second mistake and he is tapping,,,


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

*Aaaaarrree Yyooouuu Rrrreeeaaadddyyyy!!!!*

Brock "Cock Chestner" Lesnar vs. Frank "Mur" Mir









Georges "Rush" St. Pierre vs. Thiago "Pitbull" Alves









Dan "Hendo" Henderson vs. Michael "The Count" Bisping









Yoshihiro "Sexyama" Akiyama vs. Alan "The Talent" Belcher


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Is that belcher or Faber I can't tell? and what the hell is that on his arm?

Kind of surprised that Bisping looked that much bigger then Hendo (in the pic at least).


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Is that belcher or Faber I can't tell? and what the hell is that on his arm?
> 
> Kind of surprised that Bisping looked that much bigger then Hendo (in the pic at least).


I'm pretty sure that Belcher has a tattoo of Johnny cash on his arm. What a tool


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Is that belcher or Faber I can't tell? and what the hell is that on his arm?
> 
> Kind of surprised that Bisping looked that much bigger then Hendo (in the pic at least).


Bigger, and much crabbier. He must really, really hate cutting.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Mir looks as cut as I've seen him. The dude is in shape and looks strong. I was thinking Lesnar was going to dwarf him, but didn't happen. Mir just might have had the winning training camp.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Why is Lorenzo or whoever that is wearing a Pride t shirt hahya/.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Why is Lorenzo or whoever that is wearing a Pride t shirt hahya/.


Because now everyone wants to buy one!

I'm FREAKIN OUT! I can't wait anymore, I can't even sit down today, I'm just jogging around the house doing sprawls waiting for the expo to air. Guys I think i'm seriously losing my mind, not just to see the fights, but to rewatch all of them 100000 times in the next few days. Now that it is so close to fight time I really don't care who wins any of the fights, while I still of course have my favorites, I just don't care its not like any of them are my buddies. I NEED TIME TO PASS QUICKLY, I have nothing to do but troll and sprawl


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm pretty sure that Belcher has a tattoo of Johnny cash on his arm. What a tool


aye what a donkey...could also pass for kim yong-il


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Is that belcher or Faber I can't tell? and what the hell is that on his arm?
> 
> Kind of surprised that Bisping looked that much bigger then Hendo (in the pic at least).



It is THE worst tat ever, wait until you see it live and in action. You'll laugh your ass off, he's such a tool with that ink.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Blitzdog said:


> It is THE worst tat ever, wait until you see it live and in action. You'll laugh your ass off, he's such a tool with that ink.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I want to hear Brock say Frank "Mur". Lol


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been thinking about that. I'm sure he has an idea how bad he got ragged on for that. Maybe he'll do it again just to amuse us.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I had a odd dream last night. Brock and Frank were fighting and Frank rocks Brock with a 1-2 combo and Brock backs up against the cage. Then Frank knocks him out with a uppercut. Its odd because I really can't figure who I want to pick to win but I'm kinda leaning toward Brock (just a feeling). But if Mir does win I think it will be by submission and not a knockout. Weird that I would dream a different outcome than what I think will happen. Maybe its a omen and I should pick Mir to win by knockout lol.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

dario03 said:


> I had a odd dream last night. Brock and Frank were fighting and Frank rocks Brock with a 1-2 combo and Brock backs up against the cage. Then Frank knocks him out with a uppercut. Its odd because I really can't figure who I want to pick to win but I'm kinda leaning toward Brock (just a feeling). But if Mir does win I think it will be by submission and not a knockout. Weird that I would dream a different outcome than what I think will happen. Maybe its a omen and I should pick Mir to win by knockout lol.


Well jeeze you picked just about every outcome! I bet you'll be right.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Composure said:


> I want to hear Brock say Frank "Mur". Lol


 
I think tonight you might......:thumbsup:


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Well jeeze you picked just about every outcome! I bet you'll be right.


I didn't even mention every outcome let alone pick them


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Is anybody else f***ing hyped for the most epic event in mixed martial arts history? It's almost time...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been freakin out all day! I sprawled so much today trying to make time pass that I can hardly type. I'm losin it! thank god the wait is over.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, I've been going trough some weird stuff today. Like every now and then I stop and go - Is this really the UFC 100 day? I can't believe it's here.
Let's get it on!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

This has the makings of a very good ppv


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

too bad i'm at my g-ma's house in the middle of the country and can't order the ppv..FML


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

crispsteez said:


> too bad i'm at my g-ma's house in the middle of the country and can't order the ppv..FML


I PM'd you man.


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

get your c*ock out! get your c*ock out! get your c*ock out from your top la la la:dunno:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

hokay, shush now.


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

lol "hell i might even get on my wife tonight"

that was the highlight of the fight other than that a bit boring untill mir threw a few knee's


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Brock Lesnar is a dickhead,, that showed no respect,,, the UFC doesn't need that shit,, , Brock is still stuck in the WWE type mind set,, the way he was talking shit after the fight, that just pisses me the hell off,,,, I wish they would let them fight again,,, or get Fedor in there to kill that big oversized asshole,,


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

jongurley said:


> Brock Lesnar is a dickhead,, that showed no respect,,, the UFC doesn't need that shit,, , Brock is still stuck in the WWE type mind set,, the way he was talking shit after the fight, that just pisses me the hell off,,,, I wish they would let them fight again,,, or get Fedor in there to kill that big oversized asshole,,


To be honest, he seemed legit offended about the fans not cheering for him. Yes, Fedor would ******* wreck him, Nog would wreck him, Barnett would probably wreck him.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

why is the fitch fight after BOTH title fights?


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> To be honest, he seemed legit offended about the fans not cheering for him. Yes, Fedor would ******* wreck him, Nog would wreck him, Barnett would probably wreck him.


Mir could have wrecked him,, mir just made a mistake,,and I think Mir rocked lesnar with those two knees before the last takedown,, because lesnar laid there for minute on Mir like he was getting his marbles back,,


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

jongurley said:


> Mir could have wrecked him,, mir just made a mistake,,and I think Mir rocked lesnar with those two knees before the last takedown,, because lesnar laid there for minute on Mir like he was getting his marbles back,,


Mir took a chance on the knees... but in doing so, literally gave Brock the takedown. Mir gambled, and lost.


----------



## ssob (Jun 20, 2009)

i was only messing with the song i don't mind brock he just has a penis in between his breasts , thanks for all the negs :confused02:


----------



## 04vette (Jul 12, 2009)

jongurley said:


> Brock Lesnar is a dickhead,, that showed no respect,,, the UFC doesn't need that shit,, , Brock is still stuck in the WWE type mind set,, the way he was talking shit after the fight, that just pisses me the hell off,,,, I wish they would let them fight again,,, or get Fedor in there to kill that big oversized asshole,,



You are on the money, Brock is a total pos!!! I hope he comes and browes through this forum. The other fights are great btw.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ssob said:


> i was only messing with the song i don't mind brock he just has a penis in between his breasts , thanks for all the negs :confused02:


 
take it easy and try not to be a smartass....Post facts and constructive input and you may not get so many negs......:thumbsup:


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> take it easy and try not to be a smartass....Post facts and constructive input and you may not get so many negs......:thumbsup:


Well... to be fair, just about everyone else on the board has made fun of Brock's phallic tat and/or man-boobs at least once...

Wait a minute. Did I just stand up for ssob?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

smh



f*ck Brock Lesnar....I pray the UFC doesnt turn into an ex-glam wrestler-fest


----------



## Mark812 (Jul 12, 2009)

Screw you Mir lovers. Mir did nothing but talk sh*t for 6 months before the fight. At least Lesner waited untill after he won to talk some trash.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Sekou said:


> smh
> 
> 
> 
> f*ck Brock Lesnar....I pray the UFC doesnt turn into an ex-glam wrestler-fest


Hey if Bushwhacker Luke has a top notch submission game and subs fools left and right, bring him in.


----------



## {{sith^lord}} (Jun 14, 2009)

havin trouble finding the thread with the rapidshare links for tonights fight. lil help?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

*Where do they go from here???? (SPOILERS)*

wow...what a night (to say the least). Lets focus on tonight's losers.

Where do we place them now?

_(Disclaimer : these are just my personal thoughts, if figthers have upcoming matches not listed or not to my knowledge...please correct me)_

*Paulo Thiago*- his 2nd fight in the UFC after a KO of Kosheck....Im leaning towards Tamdan McCrory or Ben Saunders

*Frank Mir*- possible match-up with Kongo??

*Thiago Alves*- Im liking the possibility of him and Dan Hardy going at it. 

*Michael Bisping*- I'd wanna see him and "The Massacre" McFedries go at it. This might help spring Bisping back

*Alan Belcher*- he and Bisping would be nice....but I'm leaning towards Alessio Sakara or Chael Sonnen to works his way back up

*Mac Danzig*- hmmmm, it doesnt look good for you at all homie....not in the least bit. Maybe WEC??

*Stephen Bonnar*- sorry American Psycho...your past performances have been lackluster. Maybe Razak Al-Hassan or Kyle Kingbury to get you back in the groove.

*Tj Grant*- first UFC loss, Grant will be safe-guarded if he proves himself next fight, if not his future might be shaky.

*C.B Dollaway*- I have real mixed feeling about this dude. Maybe someone like Rob Kimmons or Jake Rosholt?

*Matt Grice*- I wanna see him and Philipe Nover duke it out (to see if Nover can still stay in the UFC)


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I still cant belive that bonnar lost buy yeah I would say he is out of ufc now


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

*TUF winner Mac Danzig ......[SPOILER]*

3 losses in a row now against medicore opponents.

I think the UFC will cut him.


----------



## mfdoom (Jul 12, 2009)

Brock!Brock!Brock!Brock!Brock!Brock! UFC UNDISPUTED HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION!!!!!!


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

Well...what a huge disappointment.
Apart from the pierre fight it was sh*te.
All martial and very little art.
Im much preferring the lighter divisions these days.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

If Dana is truly a man of his word, Bonnar will go nowhere.

I like pretty much all of your ideas, all though I would rather see Frank fight Randy than Kongo.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Frank Congo would be good, or perhaps Gonzaga


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

edit! Hate to see Bonnar go out like this! Sad man!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

georgie17891 said:


> I still cant belive that bonnar lost buy yeah I would say he is out of ufc now


 
Last week I was crazy for suggesting its not a big deal that Jon Jones beat Bonnar as he may soon be gone....i caught shit but today it seems more likely......



hvendlor said:


> 3 losses in a row now against medicore opponents.
> 
> I think the UFC will cut him.


They need too......:thumbsup:

Dana is rarely a man of his word.....i could see him keeping Bonnar cuz he doesnt want neg press from one of the fighters who's fight helped launch the sport on cble t.v. to get cut......:confused02:


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

GSP Fitch Georges toughest fight when is rematch


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

k91st said:


> GSP Fitch Georges toughest fight when is rematch


 

I wouldnt pay to see it...george would own him again....GSP is in serious pain in the press conference...dam......


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

jongurley said:


> Brock Lesnar is a dickhead,, that showed no respect,,, the UFC doesn't need that shit,, , Brock is still stuck in the WWE type mind set,, the way he was talking shit after the fight, that just pisses me the hell off,,,, I wish they would let them fight again,,, or get Fedor in there to kill that big oversized asshole,,


brock is going to bring the ufc alive, forget the wwf he was collegiate wrestler and he just beat Mir Randy and who else a handfull of fights. Others can trash talk why cant he.love him or hate him Brock is the heavy weight champ.


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I wouldnt pay to see it...george would own him again....GSP is in serious pain in the press conference...dam......


George didn't own him it was a hard fight for him and he also admitted it, before the hype for this fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

k91st said:


> George didn't own him it was a hard fight for him and he also admitted it, before the hype for this fight.


 
owned him.....he will easily do it again....you gotta give it to GSP tonight he fought a guy that was walkin around at 206 and GSP was at like 183.......:thumbsup:


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> owned him.....he will easily do it again....you gotta give it to GSP tonight he fought a guy that was walkin around at 206 and GSP was at like 183.......:thumbsup:


for sure i give it up to george for this fight but Fitch still gave him a harder time.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

k91st said:


> brock is going to bring the ufc alive, forget the wwf he was collegiate wrestler and he just beat Mir Randy and who else a handfull of fights. Others can trash talk why cant he.love him or hate him Brock is the heavy weight champ.


And with absolutely no technical ability either...I don't know which is scarier...that the american public makes fun of the Japanese for loving freakshows (all the while doign the same thing with Brock; it is the resurrection of Pride...:happy04 or that brock is actually champ with nothing but King kong technique.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> owned him.....he will easily do it again....you gotta give it to GSP tonight he fought a guy that was walkin around at 206 and GSP was at like 183.......:thumbsup:


I had no idea GSP was giving up that much weight. Holy shit. Quel bete!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

georgie17891 said:


> I still cant belive that bonnar lost buy yeah I would say he is out of ufc now


 
well I'm wrong...i just watched the post fight confrence......1st Dana is fried, like shot tired.........2nd...he is quoted as saying he see's both Bonnar and Griffin as his sons and as long as Dana is in business Bonnar isnt goin anywhere.....:thumbsup:


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

Lesnar is classless bottom line. he said that he doesnt respect anyone who he has to fight befor during or after the fight. walking around giving the finger to the crowd for booing him. Running upto Mir after the fight saying talk all the shit you want. If you remember there penis chest Mir also beat you once! Hopefully the rubber match ends with Mir getting the belt! i will give to Lesnar him saying that hes gonna drink a coors "CAUSE BUD LIGHT WONT SPONSOR ME!" and " I MIGHT EVEN GET ON TOP OF MY WIFE TONIGHT" that was funny.


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

Brock won the fight and according to Mir when he won with a simple move he learned first time jitsu.

All of a sudden we are talking so and so is trash and no respect.

Watch the way the ufc was going there where world class fighters that where not fighting or should not be fighting.

Brock regardless is bringing it to the ufc and hang on its going to be a bumpy ride.

Mir gave up at least 25 pounds lol


----------



## Phailbot (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know what I hate more...
Lesnar as a person
Lesnar as a sloppy MMA fighter
The fact Mir let Brock just control him with one hand
Or the fact that now I have to sit and listen to Lesnar hype, or READ Lesnar hype 

-Le Sigh- 

I think the match would have been cooler if Sable distracted Herb Dean then Brock low blowed Mir and gave him an F-5.... >_>


----------



## zooyork (Jan 25, 2009)

Phailbot said:


> I think the match would have been cooler if Sable distracted Herb Dean then Brock low blowed Mir and gave him an F-5.... >_>


lmfao! or if sting ran down with a steal chair!?


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

ssob said:


> lol "hell i might even get on my wife tonight"
> 
> that was the highlight of the fight other than that a bit boring untill mir threw a few knee's


does she take his stand up or ground and pound


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

k91st said:


> does she take his stand up or ground and pound


 
probably both....lol:confused02:


----------



## Phailbot (Jul 12, 2009)

zooyork said:


> lmfao! or if sting ran down with a steal chair!?


Joe Rogan: OH MY GOD...OHH MYYYYYY GODD!!!! Sting is lowering down from the rafters and is holding a baseball bat!! Only in the UFC could you see this!!


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

Just watched post fight interview with Brock he humbled himself apologized and drank bud beer what else can he do as a champ except beat the next guy


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has posted about this, but has anyone found any post fight interviews or articles from Mir??


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

yea go to ufc.com just watched them


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

i just think he's a disgrace to the sport and i wanna see someone breaking his arm next time...
the only think he is good in (his so called 'skills') was made by steroids and i cannot believe Joe Rogan and Dana White are talking stuff like 'God sent him on earth to be a warrior' , 'he is a gigantic hardworking athlete'...

pisses me off...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Adasko said:


> i just think he's a disgrace to the sport and i wanna see someone breaking his arm next time...
> the only think he is good in (his so called 'skills') was made by steroids and i cannot believe Joe Rogan and Dana White are talking stuff like 'God sent him on earth to be a warrior' , 'he is a gigantic hardworking athlete'...
> 
> pisses me off...


man........................................ do you really think the muscle from HGH sticks around like that after you are clean? The guy WORKS to be that big. Of course he took testosterone in Pro wrestling, but any effect that had is long gone from insanely hard work ethic. You can hate the guy, I hate his personality, but those things Rogan said are 100% true. If you don't believe me, go try HGH or 'testarosa' for 2 years and challenge him.


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

You can look at him and tell he's clean now. His body is in no way as impressive as it was in WWE. As for his size, yeah he lifts regularly, but he's naturally that big. He's just a big, strong guy. Bodybuilding is 75% genetics.

What does bother me about him is I don't know what the hell he means with his insults. I grew up in the Deep South, and I have never heard the expression "Horseshoe up his ass." I mean maybe they do things differently in backwood St. Paul, Minnesota.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> man........................................ do you really think the muscle from HGH sticks around like that after you are clean? The guy WORKS to be that big. Of course he took testosterone in Pro wrestling, but any effect that had is long gone from insanely hard work ethic. You can hate the guy, I hate his personality, but those things Rogan said are 100% true. If you don't believe me, go try HGH or 'testarosa' for 2 years and challenge him.


i agree that it doesn't stick around, but keep in mind that HGH is still undetectable in drug testing. He *could* be on it still. Considering that anyone *could* be on it though, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah you're right, I didn't think about that. But he would be torturing himself doing it and still cutting to 265 every fight. You've opened my eyes to other guys now............... 

Wait how is HGH legal in mma? I had no idea! So LL Cool J could fight in the UFC?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> Yeah you're right, I didn't think about that. But he would be torturing himself doing it and still cutting to 265 every fight. You've opened my eyes to other guys now...............
> 
> Wait how is HGH legal in mma? I had no idea! So LL Cool J could fight in the UFC?


i'd pay to see him vs rashad! 

anyway, its not that its legal, its that there isn't a reliable urine test for it yet. they'd test for it if they could, im sure.

i read that there is a test that has been developed that may work now but its still being perfected and is not in use yet.


----------



## k91st (Oct 30, 2008)

Doubletreemutt said:


> You can look at him and tell he's clean now. His body is in no way as impressive as it was in WWE. As for his size, yeah he lifts regularly, but he's naturally that big. He's just a big, strong guy. Bodybuilding is 75% genetics.
> 
> What does bother me about him is I don't know what the hell he means with his insults. I grew up in the Deep South, and I have never heard the expression "Horseshoe up his ass." I mean maybe they do things differently in backwood St. Paul, Minnesota.


I live way up north or the US in canada and i have heard the expression lots of times, just never heard the horseshoe being pulled out and beating someone with it lol

Love him or hate him he is the heavy weight champ


----------



## Doubletreemutt (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok thanks, so it's a northern expression. I've got it now.


----------



## 04vette (Jul 12, 2009)

Hgh can't be found through a urine test so good amounts of it with insulin and you get Brock. Sure he's natrauly big but to say it's all work is bs...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

*Whats Next For Brock ??? + Fedor vs Brock Will Happen*

Carwin ? Velasquez? Kongo ? Mirko:confused02: ???

id like to see him vs kongo or cro cop more dan carwin or velsquez.... but we all know its probly carwin next...after brock destroys carwin and maybe someone else.... you know its time for FEDOR vs BROCK !! ufc will have to bring fedor in because who else will be even a challenge for brock...no way this fight wont happen


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

oops wrong forum..can someone move this to the ufc forum plz


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I didn't get a chance to see UFC 100 but reading on Brock's antics kinda made me laugh. I never liked Brock to be honest but I didn't dislike him either. Here is an interview after the fight that hopefully wasn't posted. I kinda feel for the guy....yeah I know, he acted like a prick but the guy is human and this interview put some things in context.



> "I'm really just speechless," Lesnar told UFC.com "I put my heart and soul into this. I want to be a great fighter and at the end I want to be a great entertainer. I don't care. People pay good money to watch us get in there and go at it. I throw a little salt n' pepper on the end. Love me, hate me it is what it is and I am who I am. I'm happy, I'm very happy. UFC 100, it's an honor to be apart of this show. I know Frank trained his butt off but I knew deep down inside after that first fight I knew he knew I gave him that fight. You could see it in his eyes at the end of the bout. He was way more nervous than I was. He hit me with a knee, and I ain't lying, I saw tweety bird for a second but that was all. I took him down and knew from the first round, I would smother him from the bottom. He couldn't handle it. I have guys that I've trained with get out of what I was holding him with. My guys get out of it and I held him there the whole period. People paid a lot of money to get those seats and I think I put on a hell of a show. He came after me and I turned around in his face and told him that's what you get for running your mouth. I honestly think he didn't know where he was. I tip my hat to Frank, but in the end your looking at the right champion."


- Undisputed UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar spoke to UFC.com about his UFC 100 victory over Frank Mir last night. Lesnar earned a second round TKO over the former UFC interim champion by controlling him on the ground and working brutal ground-and-pound.

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...hose-seats-and-I-put-on-a-hell-of-a-show.html


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I love how at first he tries to act classy and as the interview goes on he just degrades into more and more douchery.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

leifdawg said:


>


Hahahaha, yep Ive seen that online and its a close 2nd to Belcher's butchery of the man in black.

Funny story...on Saturday night while watching UFC 100 one of the girls present asked *"does he have a good chin (Belcher)" *to which she added *"cuz his left arm sure does"* (meaning his Lenoesque image of JC)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

^ Intresting.....:confused02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Light_Speed said:


> Carwin ? Velasquez? Kongo ? Mirko:confused02: ???
> 
> id like to see him vs kongo or cro cop more dan carwin or velsquez.... but we all know its probly carwin next...after brock destroys carwin and maybe someone else.... you know its time for FEDOR vs BROCK !! ufc will have to bring fedor in because who else will be even a challenge for brock...no way this fight wont happen


I think the same thing would happen to Fedor that happened to Cop, Nog and HH. I'd love to see Fedor join the UFC, and actually have to fight Randy before fighting Lesnar. Randy is getting a little up there, but I believe he'd defeat Fedor and put an end to all this hype. Fedor has never faced a fighter even as good and Gonzaga, for pete's sake. And he's worshipped as the best. It's really annoying.

Fedor's best bet for a legacy is to stay away from the UFC. Cop, Nog and HH would have been better off doing the same. They'd still be top 5 HW's if they did. Fedor will settle for guys like Barnett who is ranked by most organizations as the #2 HW in the world. Utterly amazing. This guys loses to Crocop, even Rizzo and he's #2. Think he lost to Nog as well. Total corruption based on Pride nostalgia.


----------



## Warnerve (Feb 3, 2008)

Light_Speed said:


> Carwin ? Velasquez? Kongo ? Mirko:confused02: ???
> 
> id like to see him vs kongo or cro cop more dan carwin or velsquez.... but we all know its probly carwin next...after brock destroys carwin and maybe someone else.... you know its time for FEDOR vs BROCK !! ufc will have to bring fedor in because who else will be even a challenge for brock...no way this fight wont happen


think i seen a recent video where dana said carwin and velasquez will fight, winner gets lesnar dont think its official yet.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think the UFC made a mistake by getting rid of Werdum. I think Werdum could give Brock some problems.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> I think the same thing would happen to Fedor that happened to Cop, Nog and HH. I'd love to see Fedor join the UFC, and actually have to fight Randy before fighting Lesnar. Randy is getting a little up there, but I believe he'd defeat Fedor and put an end to all this hype. Fedor has never faced a fighter even as good and Gonzaga, for pete's sake. And he's worshipped as the best. It's really annoying.
> 
> Fedor's best bet for a legacy is to stay away from the UFC. Cop, Nog and HH would have been better off doing the same. They'd still be top 5 HW's if they did. Fedor will settle for guys like Barnett who is ranked by most organizations as the #2 HW in the world. Utterly amazing. This guys loses to Crocop, even Rizzo and he's #2. Think he lost to Nog as well. Total corruption based on Pride nostalgia.


Your points sound very biased. Randy Couture is well past his prime and it's doubtful he'd be able to hang with Fedor very long. Barnett is ranked #2 because of all the top fighters he faced while THEY were in their prime, including your hero Couture.

You state that Fedor hasn't faced anyone as good as Gonzaga... I'm going to disagree. Gonzaga is a great fighter but won't be rememberd as one of the greats...

The hype around Fedor is simple; his sole loss should have been a no contest and he's beaten oodles of fighters in their prime. ASide from being rocked once in his career, I believe he's never shown much weakness in any area. I encourage anyone to point fights where he's struggled.

My interest in seeing Fedor join the UFC lies with him fighting more often, and a deep (ish) talent pool to choose from. I do not however, see anyone in the UFC beating Fedor.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I think the same thing would happen to Fedor that happened to Cop, Nog and HH. I'd love to see Fedor join the UFC, and actually have to fight Randy before fighting Lesnar. Randy is getting a little up there, but I believe he'd defeat Fedor and put an end to all this hype. Fedor has never faced a fighter even as good and Gonzaga, for pete's sake. And he's worshipped as the best. It's really annoying.
> 
> Fedor's best bet for a legacy is to stay away from the UFC. Cop, Nog and HH would have been better off doing the same. They'd still be top 5 HW's if they did. Fedor will settle for guys like Barnett who is ranked by most organizations as the #2 HW in the world. Utterly amazing. This guys loses to Crocop, even Rizzo and he's #2. Think he lost to Nog as well. Total corruption based on Pride nostalgia.



What about Rampage and Hendo?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soakked said:


> What about Rampage and Hendo?


Those are LHW's and MW's. The HW division is the one that has always been weak, both in Pride and the UFC. Randy Couture, a LHW, went up and destroyed Silvia and Gonzaga. And the Pride HW's were destroyed by the likes of Gonzaga. The UFC has the best HW's right now (Carwin, Valasquez, Lesnar). The guys creating these phony rankings have no clue and are likely to prevent Fedor from coming over and fighting the best.



King JLB said:


> Your points sound very biased. Randy Couture is well past his prime and it's doubtful he'd be able to hang with Fedor very long. Barnett is ranked #2 because of all the top fighters he faced while THEY were in their prime, including your hero Couture.


Why do you believe they are no longer in their prime? Is it solely because they lost in the UFC, and badly at that? It must be, because they're still all relatively young. All of them are younger than Carwin, in fact.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I must admit I know what you mean with people comparing Fedor to God and all, but seriously give the man his due. Saying that he hasn't beat anyone better than Gonzaga is shitting on his accomplishments. The fact of the matter is that anyone that has gotten into the ring with Fedor has gotten owned. The only fight that I think looked like he was in trouble was the fight with Hunt(that's why I think brock will give him problems). Period. Now I do believe that Fedor will be beaten in teh near future, because he is a man. But that would not tarnish the legacy that he has built over the years.

I will always be a Fedor fan, no matter what. Unfortunately the harsh truth is that humans get old and lose their edge. Fedor has flawless technique, but anyone can get knocked out, I don't care who you are. I wouldn't have matter what organization he fought for, if he was in the UFC or Pride back then he would have dominated that's just how good he was. I'm not sure if he's still invincible, as it's been quite a few years since then, but I would easily put him in the Top 3 HW's now. And Barnett isn't a joke either BTW.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

killin em softly, makin them cops plea


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

King JLB said:


> Your points sound very biased. Randy Couture is well past his prime and it's doubtful he'd be able to hang with Fedor very long. Barnett is ranked #2 because of all the top fighters he faced while THEY were in their prime, including your hero Couture.


Barnett was about ten years younger and tested positive for steroids when he beat Couture. What's your point?


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Why do you believe they are no longer in their prime? Is it solely because they lost in the UFC, and badly at that? It must be, because they're still all relatively young. All of them are younger than Carwin, in fact.


Valid point, but longevity comes into play does it not? Carwin has been fighting for less than three years. Nog, Barnett and Mirko have been at it for over a decade. I do honestly believe that 10 years of getting beat up (win or lose) takes its toll. This isn't a question of UFC vs. Pride, it's about understanding or admitting a fighter's accomplishments and abilities. Fedor is the best p4p fighter in the world. Some people may not agree with that, but he's done so many unbelievable things.

Example: I hate BJ Penn because of his attitude and the silver spoon. But I do respect his abilities and recognize that he is an incredible fighter. If he had a better work ethic he'd very well be up there as a top p4p or even the top p4p fighter in the world. 

I do not believe your arguments have successfully backed up your claim that Fedor is all hype. While I don't think he is unbeatable, we can't assume that any one fighter could beat him based on the fact that he's faced the best of many different disciplines.



HexRei said:


> Barnett was about ten years younger and tested positive for steroids when he beat Couture. What's your point?


It was purely in defense of Barnett who deserves to be ranked among the top heavyweights. But you're totally right, I completely overlooked the 'roids. Repped.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Soakked said:


> I must admit I know what you mean with people comparing Fedor to God and all, but seriously give the man his due.


Of course he does. Cop and Nog also deserve their dues. All I'm saying is, he's not the best HW now. It's the truth. Should I not say it even if it's true?



Soakked said:


> I will always be a Fedor fan, no matter what. Unfortunately the harsh truth is that humans get old and lose their edge. Fedor has flawless technique, but anyone can get knocked out, I don't care who you are. I wouldn't have matter what organization he fought for, if he was in the UFC or Pride back then he would have dominated that's just how good he was. I'm not sure if he's still invincible, as it's been quite a few years since then, but I would easily put him in the Top 3 HW's now. And Barnett isn't a joke either BTW.


I don't disagree with any of this. I'm merely saying the best HW's are now in the UFC and they're improving rapidly. Fedor was good in his category a few years ago. It's no longer the case. He would lose to several fighters in the UFC. But I don't think we'll ever find out.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Fair enough, I respect your opinion and it is valid one, though I don't agree that he isn't in the running anymore. I think Brock would be a bad match up for him. Other than Brock I see Fedor easily winning any of the top HWs in the UFC.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

King JLB said:


> Valid point, but longevity comes into play does it not? Carwin has been fighting for less than three years. Nog, Barnett and Mirko have been at it for over a decade. I do honestly believe that 10 years of getting beat up (win or lose) takes its toll. This isn't a question of UFC vs. Pride, it's about understanding or admitting a fighter's accomplishments and abilities. Fedor is the best p4p fighter in the world. Some people may not agree with that, but he's done so many unbelievable things.


They also have great experience from fighting over a decade. And they suffered very few KO's over their careers. Nog I don't think suffered any in Pride. And they were just fine until they stepped in the Octagon. Suddenly they were over the hill? 

And why not make the case that Silvia and AA were washed up when they fought Fedor? Silvia went through back surgery. Both looked terrible before and after their fights with Fedor. Yet these were still in their prime?

I'm just not buying it. Suddenly all Pride HW's get old at the same time? Sorry, it's all hype which would end the moment Fedor followed their footsteps.



Soakked said:


> Fair enough, I respect your opinion and it is valid one, though I don't agree that he isn't in the running anymore. I think Brock would be a bad match up for him. Other than Brock I see Fedor easily winning any of the top HWs in the UFC.


Respect back at you. I just wish Fedor would take the challenge. UFC, like it or not, is the NBA/NFL of mma.


----------



## Furey (Jul 16, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Fair enough, I respect your opinion and it is valid one, though I don't agree that he isn't in the running anymore. I think Brock would be a bad match up for him. Other than Brock I see Fedor easily winning any of the top HWs in the UFC.


I see where your coming from but to be fair Fedor has done over big guys before, getting them in submissions.. just look at Hong Man Choi. Now I'm not in anyway comparing Brock to Choi as Brock is on another level especially power wise and the way he roughs up his opponents but I do think that if Brock makes a mistake, leaving himself exposed by really going at Fedor, then Fedor would take advantage of it.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to see Fedor fight in a cage. I'm pretty sure most good wrestlers could pin him up against the cage and TKO.


----------

